
Show HN: Remotely Awesome Jobs - mosburger
Hey all,<p>I made this site in my free&#x2F;weekend time over the month of October, made tweaks during November, and now I finally feel OK enough about i to share w&#x2F; HackerNews. Please be gentle! :)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.remotelyawesomejobs.com<p>This site is an aggregator of remote job posts. There are several of these type of sites out there already, but most of the existing aggregators only read three or four sites. Mine is currently up to nine and I have a few more I hope to add in coming days&#x2F;weeks. I hope to differentiate this site from the others by crawling more sites and thus having more posts.<p>I&#x27;d also perhaps like to add some original editorial content eventually about remote work if I can generate some traffic from it.<p>This is really more of a hobby than an attempt to get rich... I wanted to prove to myself that I could actually <i>finish</i> as side project for once rather than overthink it and abandon it. if I end up monetizing it I may try selling job post space or (ewww) affiliate ads if I <i>have</i> to, but it&#x27;d only be to cover the server bills and whatnot.<p>Feedback welcome, honestly kinda nervous about this. ^_^
======
pinewurst
I like it but one minor nit. Searching for "C" brings up anything with a "C"
in it. Adding an explicit "C" tag doesn't seem to work right.

~~~
mosburger
oooh - good find. The tagging has been a bit of a bear to get right. :)

------
bramm
I noticed some formatting issues on some of the content on a job post.

Specifically, the benefits on the bottom:
[https://www.remotelyawesomejobs.com/jobs/citrusbyte-ui-ux-
de...](https://www.remotelyawesomejobs.com/jobs/citrusbyte-ui-ux-
designer-2338eb79-9b06-420d-a127-293405b43096)

